# My  Poecilotheria Ornata sp. blue :)



## parslegacy (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is a picture of my poecilotheria ornata sp.blue..one of a kind T


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 14, 2012)

Very cute, I just bought my first 2" P,ornata a just over a week ago very fast but nice colouration.


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 14, 2012)

MarkmD said:


> Very cute, I just bought my first 2" P,ornata a just over a week ago very fast but nice colouration.


thnx for the like,i bought it from a seller in my country and he said that i must wait for its final molt for me to confirm its true color,but then again i have found something like this as well in this forum like my ornata which is also blue but already adult one so in that picture i can say that my ornata is also a unique one  by the way ornata are really fast growers and one of the biggest in their genus poecilotheria


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah they take some time for the final adult colouration to show but they are nice throughout thayr lifetime.


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 14, 2012)

MarkmD said:


> yeah they take some time for the final adult colouration to show but they are nice throughout thayr lifetime.


yeah,i hope its colors will really stand out as a blue one


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks like a regular P. ornata to me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 15, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It looks like a regular P. ornata to me.


as you closely observed on the p.ornata i have posted you will see a blue coloration on its limbs which you cannot see on a normal p.ornata..p.ornata looks like more of a greenish than a having blue coloration..and today my p.ornata has molted and she still has her blue coloration and more vibrant..ill post more of its pictures to see the uniqueness on this one..different from the normal p.ornata that you will own or you will buy on some local pet shop or online pet store..and heres a picture of your regular ornata and you will see the difference based on the color 

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRAVnJ64fsxjFY1BZwYxgxvl_QTen5rdq4ZT-XmG3Gl5iV6cRRfcO83MFQt


----------



## Philth (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope you didn't pay a lot for it :}

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 15, 2012)

Philth said:


> I hope you didn't pay a lot for it :}
> 
> Later, Tom


yeah i bought it on a reasonable price and it didn't cost me a lot..i was surprise that i got it on a very low price knowing that it is different from a regular one..i was kind of lucky because other have raised their price in order to get these pokie but then again the seller gave his word to me that he would sell this p.ornata sp. blue to me and im very glad to own this unique pokie


----------



## grayzone (Nov 15, 2012)

looks A LOT like my run of the mill ornata here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?234080-Ornata-Project/page4 , post 60 here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?229432-MY-turn-to-build-a-back-drop/page4 , and
post 73 here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?229432-MY-turn-to-build-a-back-drop/page5

---------- Post added 11-14-2012 at 11:08 PM ----------

very beautiful ornata by the way:biggrin:


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 15, 2012)

grayzone said:


> looks A LOT like my run of the mill ornata here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?234080-Ornata-Project/page4 , post 60 here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?229432-MY-turn-to-build-a-back-drop/page4 , and
> post 73 here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?229432-MY-turn-to-build-a-back-drop/page5
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-14-2012 at 11:08 PM ----------
> ...


thanks for the like hehe yah ur ornata looks good too..maybe this time it is much bluer now after it has molted..ill just have to take a picture of it for me to have a comparison..its much clearer if it is hit by camera's flash so that i can view a much greater picture of it 

---------- Post added 11-15-2012 at 03:36 PM ----------

as i have expected..it much like a p.metallica under the bright light  found a new special pokie in my collection and a rare one i guess  finish molting and she is now stretching some legs yeah


----------



## grayzone (Nov 15, 2012)

the FIRST 3 pics did look a bit different (sort of like a p met/p ornata mash up, but the 2nd pic link looks like mine more or less... Ive seen people refer to ornata sp. "blue" before, but was always just under the impression that the coloration is just all lighting and photography work.. 
NOT TO DOUBT yours.. id definitely like to see more pics.


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 15, 2012)

grayzone said:


> the FIRST 3 pics did look a bit different (sort of like a p met/p ornata mash up, but the 2nd pic link looks like mine more or less... Ive seen people refer to ornata sp. "blue" before, but was always just under the impression that the coloration is just all lighting and photography work..
> NOT TO DOUBT yours.. id definitely like to see more pics.


no problem..its color will definitely shine under certain light but w/out light its like some sort of dark blue coloration in which in a regular ornata you will see a different color like greenish thing,thats why my seller sold it to me as sp. blue because his supplier itself was a little bit confuse if it has sold a regular ornata or a rare one because he said that he has to wait for the final molt,but still under my care its blue color hasn't fade away but then has been more vibrantly colored blue..thats why i was so excited to see it after the molt..i will take a good angle of it for a closer view of its coloration  thank you for not doubting


----------



## syndicate (Nov 19, 2012)

From what I understand the "Blue" or "Light" color forms of _Poecilotheria ornata_ can be IDed by ventral patterns the normal form does not have.I believe this is a different locality of ornata then the normal hobby form.
See here:
http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3217/783c800brl5.jpg
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with the above statement. I've been in correspondence with Peter Kirk about this P.ornata sp. blue and he doesn't seem to think much of it.

It is interesting, however to note that the illustration of the leg 4 of the P.ornata shows resemblance that of the sp. blue seen in the following link:http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3217/783c800brl5.jpg supplied by syndicate above.

Note: This is not the type specimen illustrated in this paper but merely an example of what was floating around the hobby at that time in 1991. It is also subject to scrutiny as it was not noted how Kirk measured the markings or if the illustrations are to scale (which I have my doubts of)

The plot thickens.

---------- Post added 11-19-2012 at 01:35 PM ----------

Also to the OP. In addition to a ventral picture can we also get a ventral shot of the abdomen. I have a feeling that this is a sub-adult male. Male Poecilotheria sp. in my experience are almost always more blue-ish dorsally.

---------- Post added 11-19-2012 at 01:36 PM ----------

Does anyone know the source of this? http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3217/783c800brl5.jpg


----------



## justingordon (Nov 19, 2012)

I've got a regalis sp. red.


----------



## grayzone (Nov 19, 2012)

syndicate said:


> From what I understand the "Blue" or "Light" color forms of _Poecilotheria ornata_ can be IDed by ventral patterns the normal form does not have.I believe this is a different locality of ornata then the normal hobby form.
> See here:
> http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3217/783c800brl5.jpg
> -Chris


thanks chris, gives me the inclination to dig deeper into the whole sp. "blue" thing..  always thought little of it



and as far as Spyder 1.0's theory of the spider in question being male, id have to disagree strongly. As far as everything i know about ornata the pic parslegacy posted in post 7 is clearly female imo (without  a ventral pic even) 
the light coloration of the carapace, the coloring in general, and the white dorsal stripe (yeah.. i went there:sarcasm are all 3 characteristics of female.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Nov 19, 2012)

^ I don't mind being proved wrong. Ventral pic!

also, I just found this thread of a probably hybrid P.ornataxpederseni
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?229148-Poecilotheria-ornata-or-hybrid/page2

Leg 4 shows the diagnostic triangular marking for p.pederseni, the anterior legs arn't quite as vibrant yellow as normal (for an ornata) and dorsal carapace seems washed out.

Edit: I took another look at the photos and my money is on male!


----------



## grayzone (Nov 19, 2012)

me either lol.. 
would be cool to find out, as aside from a molt, nothing is CERTAIN.. everything is just a guide line.

---------- Post added 11-19-2012 at 07:21 PM ----------




justingordon said:


> I've got a regalis sp. red.


and wait... WHAT?::  
please tell me thats a joke?


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 20, 2012)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> I agree with the above statement. I've been in correspondence with Peter Kirk about this P.ornata sp. blue and he doesn't seem to think much of it.
> 
> It is interesting, however to note that the illustration of the leg 4 of the P.ornata shows resemblance that of the sp. blue seen in the following link:http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3217/783c800brl5.jpg supplied by syndicate above.
> 
> ...


i have already gender the tarantula sir and it has a flaps on it where you can see the spermathacae of the tarantula..well heres another pic of its legs having blue coloration



















thank you for explaining me about this sp.blue because it was my seller who gave me an idea to wait for its final molt..and it is already confirmed female basing on its molt and ventrally ill get a ventral shot and post it here soon..thank you

---------- Post added 11-20-2012 at 03:55 PM ----------

another picture of her munching on a dubia...

[imgl]https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252271_10151252687479266_932117212_n.jpg[/img]













[imgl]https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/149179_10151252687704266_1014714823_n.jpg[/img]













it would greatly help if you share your opinions and suggestions thank you guys


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Nov 21, 2012)

]please post a picture of the full ventral (bottom) side of the animal.

Here is an example


----------



## grayzone (Nov 21, 2012)

well, i WILL admit that your "sp. blue" DOES have a lot of coloration that mine doesnt (in regular lighting). Due to lighting/photography? I dont know!
Either way, that is a beautiful female. Wish i could see her in person

I also agree with spyder... can you please post ventral pics? not to determine gender, but so we can all see its leg patterns/banding..would be awesome to compare with the link chris gave below




syndicate said:


> From what I understand the "Blue" or "Light" color forms of _Poecilotheria ornata_ can be IDed by ventral patterns the normal form does not have.I believe this is a different locality of ornata then the normal hobby form.
> See here:
> http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3217/783c800brl5.jpg
> -Chris


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 23, 2012)

grayzone said:


> well, i WILL admit that your "sp. blue" DOES have a lot of coloration that mine doesnt (in regular lighting). Due to lighting/photography? I dont know!
> Either way, that is a beautiful female. Wish i could see her in person
> 
> I also agree with spyder... can you please post ventral pics? not to determine gender, but so we can all see its leg patterns/banding..would be awesome to compare with the link chris gave below


i just wanna share this picture while my p.ornata is taking down a female dubia 





































ok thank you for asking,here is the ventral shots of the p.ornata  im sorry if there are some pictures that is not clear due to flash 

























i hope it will be clear for you to see this magnificent creature


----------



## grayzone (Nov 23, 2012)

i DO see a lot of similarity. again, very pretty spider. It looks like it has a hint of P.met (as far as coloration goes) hues to it. 
I will definitely do some reading on this so called "sp. blue"


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Nov 23, 2012)

Information as to where you obtained it would help. The ventral images you provided seem to show that the 4th leg white band close to the body is larger and longer than the standard for the described P.ornata but a image of the 4th and 5h legs flattened i/e pokie stance would be more informative.

This is an interesting case for sure!

Thanks for taking the time to post those images!


----------



## JZC (Nov 23, 2012)

really amazing T


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 24, 2012)

thank you again guys for having some time to look into our p.ornata sp.blue hopefully after its final molt will see its true beauty..ill keep posted then for you to see and observed this beautiful pokie


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome t.. Looks like a cross between a p Metallica and and ornada..


----------



## mike24 (Jan 4, 2013)

I Think the Tagged name is Wrong Its Suppose to be a P. Oranata "Blue Color Form" Not Sp. Blue...That is 2 Different         Meanings. Its Only a Color Form of a P. Oranata Which is Known in The Hobby. And Sp. Blue is Another Meaning it Means 
another Sub Specie.


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I came across this when this thread first came about, and then forgot about it. Notice the P. ornata blue under the hanumavillasumica. Sorry if I violated any rule by posting this pic which is obviously not mine, and I didn't get permission to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

